# CARP issues



## Eason (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Currently, I am running a FreeBSD web server using VirtualBox 4.3.14 on Max OS X 10.8 in my company internal network. Every computers (including the FreeBSD server) are connected to a VPN router. (We are just a very small company) Everything runs good until, recently, I would like to use CARP to setup a failover environment.

Before testing on the network, I tried it on my home network, using my own computer. Everything works perfectly. However, when I try it on my company internal network. It seems that the FreeBSD server could get the IP address for CARP (say 192.168.2.201) but cannot receive any packet with ip 192.168.2.201. (P.S. I did set the promiscuous mode on VirtualBox to all)


```
#ifconfig
em0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
	ether 08:00:27:67:42:02
	inet6 fe80::a00:27ff:fe67:4202%em0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
	inet 192.168.2.101 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
	inet 192.168.2.201 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.2.201 vhid 101
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
	carp: MASTER vhid 101 advbase 1 advskew 0
```

I then turned off the IPFW. And do ping to my server. I could ping 192.168.2.101 but not 192.168.2.201.

Actually, the FreeBSD server did advertise for CARP.

```
#tcpdump -npi em0 -T carp
09:34:07.363855 IP 192.168.2.101 > 224.0.0.18: CARPv2-advertise 36: vhid=101 advbase=1 advskew=0 authlen=7 counter=6919565706854821355
```

What else I can do to find out the problem? Is there anything to do with the router we used in the internal network? (I am not the one who set that up)


----------

